# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Microblading & Balding Buddies

## tbtadmin

When Dante from New Jersey tells the guys that his balding buddy chose to have his scalp microbladed after his hair transplant surgery, the guys explained what that entailed, and the possible pitfalls this guy […]

More...

----------

